# Old Squaw mount is back.



## bk7799 (Feb 23, 2005)

I sent my 2 old squaw out in Feb to John Muter (Northern Flights Taxidermy) in Standish Mi and picked them up this past weekend. He was great to work with and the mount turned out better than I expected. I gave him a general idea of what I was looking for and this is the final product. Quick turn around, quality mount and for a great price.


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

Very Nice....


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

One of the most unique mounts I've seen in a long time. Awesome


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Nice. Glad to see he opened the wings of the bird that is underwater. I think a lot of people don't realize that they flap them underwater when swimming.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Very cool mount!


----------



## WhatGooseUPmustGoosedown (Oct 18, 2008)

Much nicer looking than the old squaw that I try to mount  
Sorry....that was too tempting. 
Quite unique. Very cool.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow! John is good!

Old Fred


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> One of the most unique mounts I've seen in a long time. Awesome


----------



## EshBallin (Nov 21, 2011)

I like the squaw butt sunk below the water. Looks like some good time/effort put into this one!


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Now that is sweet!! Lots of detail went into that mount.


----------

